# Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?



## Gambolputty (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, #h

Nachdem ich nun einen ganzen Abend mit dem Studieren der Suchfunktion, diversen Youtube-Videos, der Google-Bildersuche und verschiedener Angelseiten verbracht habe, und noch immer nicht schlauer geworden bin, nun einmal hier die Frage an die Experten.

*Wie kehle ich einen Dorsch richtig?* #c

Die Situation ist folgende: Sonntag geht´s mal wieder mit einem Kutter raus. Und in den vergangenen Jahren war der Ablauf immer folgender: Dorsch gefangen, mit 1-2 Schlägen betäubt, Herzstich. Dann in die Wanne mit Meerwasser (jeder Angler an Bord hat einen solchen) und zwischendurch, oft erst nach 2-3 Stunden, ab an den Filetiertisch. Dorsch(e) filetiert, Filets mit Salzwasser abgespült, in einem Korb trocknen lassen. Und später dann ab in den Gefrierraum.

Dies möchte ich ab diesem Jahr gerne anders/besser machen. Die Fische frühzeitiger versorgen bzw. filetieren, und Kehlschnitt statt Herzstich. Ein sofortiges Ausnehmen nach dem Fang ist auf dem Boot eher nicht üblich und auch nicht von mir geplant, ich dachte also eher an "Kehlen und dann erstmal eine Weile ab in die Wanne".

Und nun die Frage: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen dem Kehlschnitt, den man im Rahmen des Ausnehmens anwendet (dazu gibt es unzählige Videos), und dem Kehlschnitt, mit dem man den Dorsch erstmal waidgerecht tötet? Sprich - sind zwei Schnitte notwendig, und wenn ja, wie wird der "Nur"-Kehlschnitt angewendet? Beim Kehlschnitt im Rahmen des Ausnehmens trennt man ja das Herz mit ab, was dem eigentlichen Sinn des Kehlens (dass das Herz noch das Blut aus dem Dorsch pumpen kann) zunichte machen würde.

Bin dankbar für eure Ratschläge. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Fotos, würde es dann noch verständlicher machen. |wavey:


----------



## Findus1 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*

Moin,
Fotos habe ich leider nicht für dich. Und dein Angelsonntag ist bestimmt schon um, aber eine Antwort sollst du bekommen.

Du schlägst den Fisch ganz normal ab. Dann drehst du ihn auf den Rücken und greifst mit dem Daumen in den nun linken Kiemendeckel und dem Zeigefinger der selben Hand ins linke Auge. Der Rest des Fisches hängt dann quasi und durch den Zug siehst du die Kehle recht gut.
Dann schneides du sie durch, ob du dabei von oben runter oder von unter hoch schneidest musst du selbst wissen/ausprobieren.
Welchen "Kehlschnitt" du beim Filitieren meinst, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe dabei noch keinen gemacht, aber da gibt es ja auch 1000 richtige Variationen...

Ich hoffe es ging auch ohne Bild


----------



## Gambolputty (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*



Findus1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Fotos habe ich leider nicht für dich. Und dein Angelsonntag ist bestimmt schon um, aber eine Antwort sollst du bekommen.
> 
> Du schlägst den Fisch ganz normal ab. Dann drehst du ihn auf den Rücken und greifst mit dem Daumen in den nun linken Kiemendeckel und dem Zeigefinger der selben Hand ins linke Auge. Der Rest des Fisches hängt dann quasi und durch den Zug siehst du die Kehle recht gut.
> ...



Bin mittlerweile wieder zurück, und habe es nicht wie erhofft hinbekommen. Direkt nach dem Fang blieb ich bei meiner "alten" Technik (Betäuben und Herzstich). Die Technik, die du beschreibst, hatte ich dann später beim Filetieren angewendet. 

Hätte ich diese Methode der Kehlung bereits beim Fang (also nach dem Betäuben) durchgeführt, hätte ich ja die Blutgefäße vom Herzen mit durchtrennt, wodurch das eigentlich durch diese Methode gewünschte Auspumpen des Restblutes nicht hätte stattfinden können. Das meinte ich mit "2" Kehlschnitten - einen zum Töten und Ausbluten lassen, und den späteren (der dann bis durch die Speiseröhre geht) zum Ausnehmen. Vielleicht habe ich das ganze Kehl-System aber auch einfach noch nicht richtig durchblickt. #c

Dennoch vielen Dank für Deine Antwort #6


----------



## Ruti Island (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*

Welchen Kehlschnitt beim Filetieren meinst du denn?
Die einzigen Schnitte die ich beim Filetieren in Nähe der Kehle mache ist jeweils der Schnitt hinter den Brustflossen


----------



## Gambolputty (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Welchen Kehlschnitt beim Filetieren meinst du denn?
> Die einzigen Schnitte die ich beim Filetieren in Nähe der Kehle mache ist jeweils der Schnitt hinter den Brustflossen


Unmittelbar vor dem Filetieren, zum Ausnehmen. Manche schneiden dabei auch gleich den kompletten Kopf mit ab.


----------



## Ruti Island (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*

Ich nehm Dorsche vor dem Filetieren meist gar nicht aus. Wenn doch fang ich ganz normal hinten am Weidloch an und schneide bis oben auf?!


----------



## Torskfisk (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*

Alsooo, ich betäube meine Fische mit einem vernünftigen Priest und kehle anschließend indem ich den Fisch auf den Rücken drehe, mit der linken Hand den Fisch leicht überstrecke und dann zwischen Kiemen und Brustflossen in Höhe des Herzens einen Schnitt bis zur Mittelgräte ausführe. Ob das Herz wirklich noch länger weiterschlägt und das Blut aus dem Fischkörper transportiert bezweifele ich, die unregelmäßigen Zuckungen habe ich immer als letzte Nervenreflexe interpretiert.
 Ferner nehme ich die Dorsche während des Verholens so weit möglich auch gleich aus, im Sommer dann in eine Kühlbox mit Tetrapackeis.
 Ergebnis waren immer Topfilets zu Hause.


----------



## Gambolputty (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Alsooo, ich betäube meine Fische mit einem vernünftigen Priest und kehle anschließend indem ich den Fisch auf den Rücken drehe, mit der linken Hand den Fisch leicht überstrecke und dann zwischen Kiemen und Brustflossen in Höhe des Herzens einen Schnitt bis zur Mittelgräte ausführe. Ob das Herz wirklich noch länger weiterschlägt und das Blut aus dem Fischkörper transportiert bezweifele ich, die unregelmäßigen Zuckungen habe ich immer als letzte Nervenreflexe interpretiert.
> Ferner nehme ich die Dorsche während des Verholens so weit möglich auch gleich aus, im Sommer dann in eine Kühlbox mit Tetrapackeis.
> Ergebnis waren immer Topfilets zu Hause.


Und wie würdest du verfahren, wenn du nicht die Möglichkeit hättest, sie immer direkt auszunehmen? Denn genauso ist es auf dem Kutter, mit dem ich rausfahre, üblich. Erst wird gesammelt, später ausgenommen/filetiert.


----------



## Torskfisk (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*

Ich würde den Käpt´n höflich fragen, ob ich eventuell trotzdem in einen separaten Eimer ausnehmen und dann über die Bordwand entsorgen darf.
 (Meistens geht es auf den Kuttern ja darum, nicht zu viel Dreck zu machen.) Es ist aus meiner Erfahrung einfach die beste Lösung. Wenn nicht, dann kehlen und in die Kühlbox mit dem Eis.


----------



## Baum1309 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche kehlen - wie macht ihr das?*

Hi,

Ich mach es auch wie beschrieben mit dem Kehlen. Natürlich kannst du den Schnitt auch zur die Mittelgräte durchmachen und den Kopf gleich entfernen. Mach ich aber nie, da ich beim Brandungsangeln keine Köpfe entferne, nachher kommt doch einer zur Kontrolle und ich hab dann ne Diskussion (alles schon mal gesehen)
Alternativ kannst du auch mit einem Messer hinter den Kiemendeckel durchstechen und den Schnitt nach unten durchführen. Meistens bluten Sie ganz gut aus und das zucken ist völlig normal. Manchmal ist er schon seit 30 min aus dem Wasser, gekehlt und der Schwanz bewegt sich noch leicht


----------

